# Zisso and Nadia



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a few of my pair of German Shepherds


Zisso during bitework at our Schutzhund club










Nadia doing bitework at our Schutzhund club








At home, during the summer in their pool









My babies(Nadia-left, Zisso-right)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very handsome dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I love long haired GSDs. Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh! They're so pretty!! I just love the long-haired ones!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! I can tell they are very happy. I love the Schutzhund pics....those are awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, looks like you do a lot of brushing.


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

ann g said:


> Beautiful dogs, looks like you do a lot of brushing.


You got that right! LOL I brush one each day. It is too time consuming and too hard on my back to do both every day. In the winter they get mats very easily and that is a PITA to get out. Matter of fact, you just reminded me that our brush mysteriously disappeared so I better go find it!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

They are both just stunning! I loooove the schutzhound pics! Those are awesome! I couldn't handle the long hair though.. that'd drive me NUTS! hahaha


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I hear ya on the hair!! It drives me nuts too! Good thing I love them or they would quickly become hairless GSD's :lol:


----------

